# Smoking lamb bacon questions



## danpeikes (Nov 16, 2009)

I am working on some lamb bacon. It is curing now. What temperature should I smoke it at? At what internal temperature should I take it out of the smoker?


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 16, 2009)

by the time ou're dome curing that thing you could eat it raw. I'm not sure a temps as I've never smoked anything.


----------



## danpeikes (Nov 16, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> by the time ou're dome curing that thing you could eat it raw. I'm not sure a temps as I've never smoked anything.


Could eat it raw but will be better smoked


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 17, 2009)

If you have a smoke house, or a setup where you can mimic the smokehouse environment, and do it right by cold smoking - the internal temp will be 80ºF-85ºF, usually smokes for a couple of days and you know it's done when it has lost about 25% of it's original weight. 

But - since I know that is probably out of the question in your situation - read this article on smokin' lamb bacon.


----------



## danpeikes (Nov 19, 2009)

OK lamb is ready to come out of the brine but I am not ready to smoke it yet can I freeze it and smoke it at a later point?


----------

